# Lung Scarring?



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I had asked a question about this within a thread but I decided not to hijack, and to just start my own.
What is likelyhood of a URI scarring the lungs of a mouse so that she always snuffles/wheezes? Penelope was on two rounds of Baytril starting the week of Thankgiving. She seems just fine, healthy...but wheezy as can be. 
Her cagemate Sammi has perfectly silent breathing and is also healthy.

I am wondering if it is MYCO but the other mouse in with her is fine, and my other mice in the home do not have this strange problem. Isn't Myco highly contagious? Penelope and Sammi have been in the hospital room for three months.... :x I'd like to re-introduce them to the female colony but not at the expense of anyone's health.

Also, Penelope was the best nurse mouse anyone could ever have, lol. Can she ever work again? She does so lovingly cover bubs with her brindly fat rolls.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I tend just to treat a mouse within the group with baytril the moment I suspect she has an issue, rather than seperate. I know sometimes people will seperate for respiratory problems, but I fee it causes the mouse more anxiety being seperated and because they share the same air space anyway, the chances are the other mice will either already have been exposed, or be carriers themselves. Mycoplasma is very common in conventionally kept mice anyway. Only barrier controlled facilities prevent the risks.

Mycoplasma does leave scars and mineralisation of the airways, so sometimes mice with aggressive RI`s can be left with noisy breathing. although with prolonged medication and higher doses of Baytril, they usually recover. The problem with mycoplasma though is that drug therapy only suppresse symptoms and sometimes it can return once the antibiotic is finished or stopped prematurely. I always treat for three weeks minimum and speak to my vet in-between to give him an update on how the mouse is.

I always suspect myco, but sometimes it can be CAR Bacallus or another bacteria. If you see an improvement within say, one week, keep the Baytril dose going until the mouse is clear and not making any noises.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok. I just dosed for one week per the vet...I suppose I could start again and go for three weeks this time. Do you dose twice or once a day.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Mycoplasma is next to impossible to eradicate once a mouse has it - antibiotics may reduce the clinical signs but option the ifnection continues subclinically.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Right now, I am dosing 2 to 3 drops twice daily onto a very small piece of wetted plain biscuit, which Rosie takes fine. Some mice don`t like the taste! I`ve been medicating her for 11 days and will continue until I`m happy that she`s no longer sneezing or making any audible sounds. As of today, she is far better than she was just over a week ago, I have to say.

Mycoplasma is passed from mother to offspring in the womb or while giving birth. It can also be passed by aerosol yes, but if I have a mouse showing signs of respiratory illness, I never seperate her because I feel this just adds to her anxiety and worsens the symptoms. The others will already be exposed anyway being in the same air space and it does`nt mean they will come down with anything. If they do, just treat them all as a precaution.

Myself and my vet now believe that baytril needs to be given in higher doses for longer in mice, mainly due to the fact that they rarely respond to baytril in lesser doses and duration. If after five days your mouse is still showing signs or worsens, either the baytril is`nt doing it`s job, or the dose is`nt high enough, or a change of drug is needed.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

couldnt they just get imune to it as well (baytril) I mean over the course of dosing them wouldnt it eventually not work kind of like medicines we take after taking them for so long they dont seem as effective because the strain becomes more adapted to the chemicals introduced... I dont know if this is making any sense to anyone else


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I would let a vet answer that one! I suppose it can happen if your on and off the same antibiotic with breaks in-between. This allows bacteria build a resistance if it`s not killed off or supressed enough with the first round of treatment. That`s why one course of the drug should`nt be a short one. It`s best to keep the antibiotic going without a break until your happy that the bacteria have been eradicated or supressed enough for the animals own immune system to manage controlling it. You also need to see signs over the first few days that the drug is actually having some positive effects. If after a week the mouse is still not well or still showing signs of respiratory problems, then you need to speak to your vet regarding the drug you are using, or switch to something else in the hope that it`s mechanism of action will work better.


----------

